# To anagnvrizeis



## Psixi

Hello - I was sent an email with an attached photo -  with this word .. TO ANAGNORIZEIS??  Now, I do know the meaning of the word, " GNORIZO or GNORIZIS "… it means to "recognize"
However, what I would like to know is the following…  Is there any distinct difference in the word if you put the "ANA" first ??(forgot the grammatical term for this..something like preface but not preface exactly)..
Does this make any significant change in the meaning of the word "to GNORIZEIS" ??  I would think there is a difference otherwise there would only be one spelling, not 2,,,am I correct?

Thank you all for your help..it is much appreciated…..Psixi


----------



## sotos

gnorizo means "I know". Anagnorizo means "recognize". There is much difference between the two. In some cases, however, there can be used almost interchangeably, but with a slight different meaning. e.g.  If you are shown a photo, the question "Ton anagnorizeis" assumes that you might have a difficulty to recognize the person, even if you know him.


----------



## Psixi

sotos said:


> gnorizo means "I know". Anagnorizo means "recognize". There is much difference between the two. In some cases, however, there can be used almost interchangeably, but with a slight different meaning. e.g.  If you are shown a photo, the question "Ton anagnorizeis" assumes that you might have a difficulty to recognize the person, even if you know him.


----------



## Psixi

Kalimera sas - thank you very much for the clarification - it appears there is a distinction.  Much appreciated - Psixi


----------



## bearded

And ANA is a prefix.


----------



## Psixi

bearded man:  I can't thank you enough for this info…my grammar is very good but for the life of me I could not remember what it was called when a word has a couple of letters before it - I knew it started with a "p" but my mind was a blank.
Thank you much for your help.  ""prefix"" ….  Psixi


----------



## bearded

Don't mention it:  it's just a minor thing.


----------



## Αγγελος

Properly, γνωρίζω means 'know' and αναγνωρίζω 'recognize'. However, γνωρίζω can also be used in the latter sense, particularly in the forms derived from the aorist stem. Thus "δεν τον γνώριζα" means "I didn't know him", but "δεν τον γνώρισα" would normally mean "I didn't recognize him" (cf. "Johnny, we hardly knew ye" in English).


----------



## Psixi

Thanks Aggele…..within conversation I know the meaning and how to actually use it myself.  I became confused because I had never heard the word spoken with the "prefix" of ANA before it.
Thanks for your help - Psixi


----------

